# CoilOver 2002 S6 Avant



## SKEEMEISTER (Aug 27, 2004)

Hello All,
I haven't posted in ages but just got a new (old0 ride and am looking for some info.
I want to get a coilover setup for my S6 but I really don't need lowered ride height or uber performance.
Any suggestions?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: CoilOver 2002 S6 Avant (SKEEMEISTER)*

H&R if you have the money.
I don't really see the point in getting coil overs without at least lowering the car a little bit though.


----------



## SKEEMEISTER (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: CoilOver 2002 S6 Avant (EK20)*

I have the H&R springs on it but really think the car is too low. Was looking to move the other direction (up) for a smoother ride and additional clearance in snow.
I guess I could just go with a new shock and see if it evens out the ride.
Cheers


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: CoilOver 2002 S6 Avant (SKEEMEISTER)*

Where are you getting struts from? I need to do mine and like you, I don't want any drop do to snow and my off-road excursions! So I have been told to stick with the stock springs and just do struts.


----------



## SKEEMEISTER (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: CoilOver 2002 S6 Avant (Snowhere)*

This is my issue. Previous owner discarded the springs so I have LOW ride height. I even looked going back to stock springs with a higher performance shock.
I might be going with Streetwerkes down my way but I haven't decided what to do yet.
Cheers!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: CoilOver 2002 S6 Avant (SKEEMEISTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKEEMEISTER* »_I have the H&R springs on it but really think the car is too low. Was looking to move the other direction (up) for a smoother ride and additional clearance in snow.
I guess I could just go with a new shock and see if it evens out the ride.
Cheers









Post up a picture of your current ride height, I want to see your idea of "too low". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SKEEMEISTER (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: CoilOver 2002 S6 Avant (EK20)*

I was planning to but I am bit rusty on the insert image process.
Let me figure that out.
Cheers!


----------



## SKEEMEISTER (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: CoilOver 2002 S6 Avant (EK20)*

So I have decided to go with the Bilstein PSS9 adjustable shock coilover setup. Streetwerke's in Palo Alto made the suggestion. I went to visit Darren today to get some confirmation about the ride height and he definitely knows I will get some more clearance.
There is not a lot of options out there for the S6 compared to other Audi and VW models. The exact part is GM5-8868-H0 for the PSS9 Bilstein kit
That said I will have my H&R springs if you are interested after next Wednesday.
Cheers!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: CoilOver 2002 S6 Avant (SKEEMEISTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKEEMEISTER* »_I was planning to but I am bit rusty on the insert image process.
Let me figure that out.
Cheers!

http://www.photobucket.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hondahater1989 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: CoilOver 2002 S6 Avant (SKEEMEISTER)*

iam looking to go low on my A6 will be more then happy to trade my stock once for your LOW springs


----------



## SKEEMEISTER (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: CoilOver 2002 S6 Avant (hondahater1989)*

I have already put Bilstein PSS9 Coilover setup on it but I have the H&R springs.
I would be willing to sell you the springs. They are virtually new just make me a reasonable offer. I will ship if you pay for shipping or I live in the Bay Area near San Francisco if you want to pick them up.
Cheers!


----------



## hondahater1989 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: CoilOver 2002 S6 Avant (SKEEMEISTER)*

if the struts aren't blown ill grab it all from you because my are a bit tired. its looking like a 4x4 jeep right now on 18'










_Modified by hondahater1989 at 5:33 AM 10-20-2009_


----------



## SKEEMEISTER (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: CoilOver 2002 S6 Avant (hondahater1989)*

I think the struts are pretty shot. That said I can ship them with the springs and you can make the decision. Not sure it the struts are as compatible as the springs.
Let me know how you want to proceed.
Cheers!


----------

